# Halfords - Power Maxed & WaxAddict



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Just seen that Halfords are stocking now Waxaddict as well. I knew that they started being a retailer of Power maxed but now Waxaddict? Is this some new initiative to bring a more detailing aspect to the store.

I don't particularly like Halfords, I feel some staff don't know what they're talking about, but good on the two companies for sealing such a large contract.

Question is, would you all go to Halfords for these brands?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

WaxAddict in Halfords  thats pretty cool..


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Aren't they listed as distributed from the manufacturer and not actually in store? Still a good effort for both to get listed on Halfords site.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rían P said:


> Just seen that Halfords are stocking now Waxaddict as well. I knew that they started being a retailer of Power maxed but now Waxaddict? Is this some new initiative to bring a more detailing aspect to the store.
> 
> I don't particularly like Halfords, I feel some staff don't know what they're talking about, but good on the two companies for sealing such a large contract.
> 
> Question is, would you all go to Halfords for these brands?


Haven't tried either of them two brands.
But always wanted to try powermaxed tfr. 
If it is available in Halfords I might check the local store. Even more so if it's 3 for 2


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah Wilcos right, not actually available in store, but shipped directly from manufacturer.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

seems that theyre just getting brands to list on their site now, guess its a bit of an advert


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Although not in store now I bet Halfords will be keeping an eye on them and if they do very well then I can see Halfords buyers working to get them in stores.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mr power maxed did say that the more that sells the quicker they will be in stores


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah right, I wondered why it said 'shipped by'. I'd say it's very true that they'll use this as a guide of how well the products would do in stores without going to the expense of realeasing a full line which mightn't take off.

Will this detailing aspect take off in Halfords? I know that there are some form of car care products there like but not so much premium detailing products.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Rían P said:


> Ah right, I wondered why it said 'shipped by'. I'd say it's very true that they'll use this as a guide of how well the products would do in stores without going to the expense of realeasing a full line which mightn't take off.
> 
> Will this detailing aspect take off in Halfords? I know that there are some form of car care products there like but not so much premium detailing products.


i think the power maxed stuff might as its fairly cheap and excellent stuff. i have tried the jet wash and wax and traffic film remover, both excellent prices for great cleaning abilities and not expensive at all


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rían P said:


> Ah right, I wondered why it said 'shipped by'. I'd say it's very true that they'll use this as a guide of how well the products would do in stores without going to the expense of realeasing a full line which mightn't take off.
> 
> Will this detailing aspect take off in Halfords? I know that there are some form of car care products there like but not so much premium detailing products.


are you calling power maxed and waxaddict 'premium'? :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm loving the Power Maxed products i have tried so far. It would be great if they stocked the range on the shelves in Halfords. 

The Halfords in Swindon is easily accessible (as I’m sure most Halfords are) and, provided it is priced right, you save on the cost of P&P. Also if you go to wash your car on a Saturday morning and find out you have run out of something, you can just pop out and buy it and you don't have wait around a few days for delivery.

Don't forget Halfords often have 3 for 2 on car cleaning products too


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Kimo said:


> are you calling power maxed and waxaddict 'premium'? :lol:


With waxaddict waxes varying from £50 - £150, I would say premium. They're hardly carplan or simoniz.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i think the power maxed stuff might as its fairly cheap and excellent stuff. i have tried the jet wash and wax and traffic film remover, both excellent prices for great cleaning abilities and not expensive at all


I agree, I've never used their stuff but they do get a lot of chat.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I'm loving the Power Maxed products i have tried so far. It would be great if they stocked the range on the shelves in Halfords.
> 
> The Halfords in Swindon is easily accessible (as I'm sure most Halfords are) and, provided it is priced right, you save on the cost of P&P. Also if you go to wash your car on a Saturday morning and find out you have run out of something, you can just pop out and buy it and you don't have wait around a few days for delivery.
> 
> Don't forget Halfords often have 3 for 2 on car cleaning products too


True enough, it could save a lot of hassle.
And 3 for 2, wouldn't be too bad!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rían P said:


> With waxaddict waxes varying from £50 - £150, I would say premium. They're hardly carplan or simoniz.


compare the products to actual premium brands and imo theyre not all that good


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Premium or premium price?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Price doesn't equate to quality ime;
For instance, Simoniz wax, which was mentioned would pee over plenty of so called 'premium' products in the longevity stakes hands down, but because it isn't packaged in a fancy/tacky looking jar and smell of unicorn cum it's brushed aside.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Price doesn't equate to quality ime;
> For instance, Simoniz wax, which was mentioned would pee over plenty of so called 'premium' products in the longevity stakes hands down, but because it isn't packaged in a fancy/tacky looking jar and smell of unicorn cum it's brushed aside.


itd be a raved over product if it wasnt an absolute ******* to use


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo said:


> itd be a raved over product if it wasnt an absolute ******* to use


Piece of p.

Lint free cloth ; 1 to apply and 1 to remove.

Wax-on, wax-off.

Literally.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Kimo said:


> compare the products to actual premium brands and imo theyre not all that good


Hmm fair enough, suppose it's a same stuff different pot kind of carry on. I don't have any experience with them but suppose I fell into the 'it's expensive (to me) so must be good' trap :newbie:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Waxaddict stuff appears to be getting heavily promoted by Halfords.

Their stuff is top of the recommended list on the site.

It would be good if Halfords brought top products to the mainstream in their shops. I just can't see too many people spending £60+ on any product through. It will be a relatively small market. 

The only time I use Halfords is for emergencies or the 3 for 2 offers.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Kerr said:


> The Waxaddict stuff appears to be getting heavily promoted by Halfords.
> 
> Their stuff is top of the recommended list on the site.
> 
> ...


Suppose it's a new brand to them, they'll want to really capitalise on the curiosity of it. 
You're right enough about the market, most of their customers will be those who care for their cars, but not to the extent of buying Ph Shampoo, de-contaminating paint etc We make the assumption that they're quite happy (as I was once) with one bucket and a sponge.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Waxaddict sell excellent products, and people need to actually try the stuff before jumping to conclusions about it not being a "premium product" just because its now sold through Halfords.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Price doesn't equate to quality ime;
> For instance, Simoniz wax, which was mentioned would pee over plenty of so called 'premium' products in the longevity stakes hands down, but because it isn't packaged in a fancy/tacky looking jar and smell of unicorn cum it's brushed aside.


made me laugh:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

banarno said:


> Waxaddict sell excellent products, and people need to actually try the stuff before jumping to conclusions about it not being a "premium product" just because its now sold through Halfords.


i have used it, and when compared to other products of the same price or less, ive not yet been impressed


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gotta listen to Kimos opinion about "hyped", "premium" products :lol:

A while ago he was BMD waxes personal hype boy :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The waxaddict products are going to be appearing on the shelves in stores in the coming weeks according to their FB account. I own a few of their waxes and they are actually very good. Nice to use and perform very well. Their shampoo is also very slick and is also very good. I've yet to try their other products but I do have samples when I get chance to use them.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimo said:


> compare the products to actual premium brands and imo theyre not all that good


Out of interest, which brands would you consider "premium"?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd punt a guess at zaino..


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> I'd punt a guess at zaino..


I'd say waxtec there the bomb "apparently"


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds expensive


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> Sounds expensive


Just looking through kimos posts, when he makes it big as a boxer he'll have his own premium brand out


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Gotta listen to Kimos opinion about "hyped", "premium" products :lol:
> 
> A while ago he was BMD waxes personal hype boy :lol:


dont think so, never hyped up bmd, theres only one wax ive ever got on with from them



fatdazza said:


> Out of interest, which brands would you consider "premium"?


brands that have been tried, tested and proven


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve8182 said:


> Just looking through kimos posts, when he makes it big as a boxer he'll have his own premium brand out


yup, ill just rebrand car chem like the rest of em and say how much better mine is than everyone elses ...


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> yup, ill just rebrand car chem like the rest of em and say how much better mine is than everyone elses ...


Csb, glws :thumb:

Anyway thought you were leaving?? Seems your still as active on here mummy didn't disconnect the Internet then?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimo said:


> compare the products to actual premium brands and imo theyre not all that good





fatdazza said:


> Out of interest, which brands would you consider "premium"?





Kimo said:


> brands that have been tried, tested and proven


Hardly an meaningful answer 

Could you name the brands you consider premium? If you don't know, just say so


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Hardly an meaningful answer
> 
> Could you name the brands you consider premium? If you don't know, just say so


think he's a big carbon collective and frost fan


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve8182 said:


> think he's a big carbon collective and frost fan


you seem like nick in disguise

wait wut

:spam:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Hardly an meaningful answer
> 
> Could you name the brands you consider premium? If you don't know, just say so


depends if you mean premium price or premium quality

2 completely different things

personally i prefer premium quality so my answer is valid


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Hardly an meaningful answer
> 
> Could you name the brands you consider premium? If you don't know, just say so





Kimo said:


> depends if you mean premium price or premium quality
> 
> 2 completely different things
> 
> personally i prefer premium quality so my answer is valid


Ok, so you have chosen not to answer my question which was "can you name the brands you consider premium".

I find that a little strange since you don't normally shy away from sharing your opinions with us. I can only think that you might be concerned that others might challenge your view.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, what one person likes, another one dislikes, that's the way of the world.

I sell Autosmart products for a living to hundreds of people from all walks of life, and always come across this kind of thing, so lets just say Waxaddict is a very good product, but its not for everyone.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> you seem like nick in disguise
> 
> wait wut
> 
> :spam:


Like who? I've been a member from 2012 I'm just Steve mate :thumb: but I see a lot of the stuff you post.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd love to know what products Kimo, considers "premium"...? :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I'd love to know what products Kimo, considers "premium"...? :lol:


swissvax, zymol, polish angel

thats premium to me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Ok, so you have chosen not to answer my question which was "can you name the brands you consider premium".
> 
> I find that a little strange since you don't normally shy away from sharing your opinions with us. I can only think that you might be concerned that others might challenge your view.


nope i just misread your post

have answered below


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Same **** different day, try the products first before you can voice a valid opinion especially if your seen to have an alience with one particular brand


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mikej857 said:


> Same **** different day, try the products first before you can voice a valid opinion especially if your seen to have an alience with one particular brand


wise coming from you and how obsession are the best brand ever :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol love coming on this forum to see the same arguments all the time.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Good read that for a Sunday night.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Af bashing yesterday Kimo bashing today come on people each to there own brand favourite everyone's entitled to there opinion


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kimo said:


> wise coming from you and how obsession are the best brand ever


I don't have an opinion about every other product that I've never used or intend to use though hence my comment above.

My lack of posts on here is because it's turned into a child's playground with the same old **** day in day out plus I'm far too busy doing what this forum used to be all about instead of arguing with small minded children


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> Af bashing yesterday Kimo bashing today come on people each to there own brand favourite everyone's entitled to there opinion


Some people bring it on themselves


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mikej857 said:


> I don't have an opinion about every other product that I've never used or intend to use though hence my comment above.
> 
> My lack of posts on here is because it's turned into a child's playground with the same old **** day in day out plus I'm far too busy doing what this forum used to be all about instead of arguing with small minded children


good job i only comment on products ive tried so have a valid say from both sides of the fence then :thumb:


----------

